

The Lean Startup Presentation at Web 2.0 (with audio) - wave
http://www.slideshare.net/venturehacks/lean-startups-at-web-20-expo?type=powerpoint

======
dshah
My favorite part:

"Shipped horribly buggy beta in 6 months. Charged from day one. No PR, no
launch. Revenues: $10 million"

Lots to learn from this approach. Eric gets it.

~~~
samson
Just to elaborate from what I gathered from the audio. They shipped the
product in 2004, and achieved $10m revenue by 2007.

Still impressive, but that quote seemed a bit misleading.

------
nopassrecover
This seems like great advice but I'd like to point out that IMVU has those
horrible ads everywhere (I think that there are flash embedded ones unless I
am mistaken) and I'd like to know how much influence this had on revenues
compared to the earlier "No PR" approach.

